# Covenanters vs. Puritans



## Claudiu (Aug 20, 2012)

I recently read a bit of _The Covenanter, the Cavalier, and the Puritan (1897)_, in which the author makes quite a dichotomy between the Covenanters and the Puritans. I know the difference between the two lies in the fact that the Puritans came in many different "flavors" (Presbyterians, Congregationalists, Separatists, etc.), while the Covenanters were Scottish Presbyterians. Besides this basic distinction, is there any other difference? What else was different between the two, in terms of theology, practice, etc.?


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 20, 2012)

The Covenanters were Scottish Presbyterians ("Scottish Puritans") who signed the Scottish National Covenant of 1638, opposing the imposition of episcopacy, the prayer book, and all that that entailed for the spiritual independence of the Church, by King Charles I.

They fought on behalf of the English Parliamentary army, and then turned against it when the Solemn League and Covenant - which it was hoped by them would establish Presbyterianism in the Three Kingdoms - failed to be ratified, and when, the Scottish, Charles I was executed.

Cromwell and his, mainly Independent, Puritan New Model Army defeated the Covenanters in 1650-52.


----------



## Claudiu (Aug 20, 2012)

What about theological differences, or varying doctrinal emphases?


----------

